# The Blood Vlogs



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

Zach and i decided that youtube needed a day to day consistent halloween/haunt related vlog. So we decided to give it a go. If you like what you see subscribe to us and we'll keep going...Well even if you dont we will keep going because its fun but anyway enjoy.
We have a few videos up already
here they are so you dont have to go clicking around.

stay scary
the bloodshed brothers


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Subscribed on the tube.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks guys! we appreciate the support

we have a weeks worth of videos up for those interested
and a new look to our page 
thanks to guy from house bloodthorn

http://www.youtube.com/user/thebloodshedbrothers


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

HEY! its been forever since we mentioned the vlogs on here and what better time to do so than when we do a GIVEAWAY! Thats right! Free stuff! Watch for details!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

OH man..now I have to think of a creative video response! This should be fun!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

Its been over a year now. A video everyday. Follow along as you watch year one the life of a home haunter! As well as the start of year 2. From Home Haunter to Pro Haunter... Should be pretty exciting


----------

